# Different 240SX engines.



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, I just need to clear some things up. The 1989-94 240SX has a KA24E, right? and the 1995-98 models have the KA24DE? I saw somewhere that the 95 engine is different, like a KA24D or something. Is it the same? Are they all single cam? I'm asking because it's gonna be a while before the engine gets swapped so the KA is going to get a lot of use.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

KA24E remained until 1990. KA24DE went from 1991 until the 240's demise in 1998. There were no other types of motors available for the S13-S14 series in the USA.

KA24E - Single overhead cam.

KA24DE - Dual overhead cam.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just for future reference, the E in any nissan engine code represent fuel injection...

R is supercharged
T is turbo'ed
K is not quite decipherable yet...
V is variable valve timing (i'm not sure on this one)
D is double overhead cam as Harris pointed out...

can't think of any others at the moment


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> just for future reference, the E in any nissan engine code represent fuel injection...
> 
> R is supercharged
> T is turbo'ed
> ...


E = Electronic Fuel injection
No E = Carbie
S = Twin Carbie

Ah so my engine is a RB30ER...... :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ Your crazy hahah


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Ah so my engine is a RB30ER...... :cheers:


quit rubbing it in


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine is a KA24E 

suckers... :fluffy:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

soon to be a RB25DER on friday  then a RB30DER......


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> soon to be a RB25DER on friday  then a RB30DER......


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

pics nizmodore, pics


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

http://redline.icrystal.org/index.php?page=kaboom

I'm no bullshit artist 

This is the old RB30ER......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Argh! A VL, my eyes!!! it burns!!

hehe


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that vl didnt look all that great, but the engine did :cheers:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nice VL...even better engine...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> Argh! A VL, my eyes!!! it burns!!
> 
> hehe


  lol... That was mean in so many ways!!! Yet I cant stop laughing!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that vl didnt look good at all.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Its not ment to look good, its go not SHOW!!!!  Yes its a very ugly beast (even by my standards) still Wolf in sheeps clothing.....but hey the chassis is very light, and accepts Skyline drivelines without any mods, so why not? Yes I have owned two Skylines, but they just well, not any good? 

With the new brakes (Volvo 4 spots with VX Commodore rotors) and springs etc It should handle better aswell  

Damm Ricers.......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> With the new brakes (Volvo 4 spots


Now thats pretty cool...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Joel said:


> Now thats pretty cool...


VERRRRYYY!


----------

